# New broadband connection.



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello. I need a broadband connection within next 5 days. I live in Haryana in Hisar city. It should be unlimited and the cost per month should be around Rs.750.
Please suggest me a good one. Thanks.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2012)

See some airtel plans ull get it for 699


----------



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks Serpent. 
But i need some more options to choose from. Also please mention th e download speed that one gets on the plan/thanks.

Haaaaaaaalloooooo .....Is anybody there?????????


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 15, 2012)

get reliance ....


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2012)

Airtel is best , though BSNL must be there also but its a big no no if you have airtel there.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

Airtel i guess for 700 bucks 1 mbs speed..And limit might be around 3-6 gb..After you cross it your speed will decrease to 256 kbps.Buts its different for each any every state.So check out with yours citys dealer


----------



## Neo (Jan 18, 2012)

Airtel broadband is available ib my city, i jusr went to their office. Now which one? bsnl,sify or which?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2012)

I personally feel airtel is good Still today when ever i gave an complain it was solved within 24 hours Max:Was 2 days


----------



## Neo (Feb 7, 2012)

How will be BSNL EVDO?


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 7, 2012)

go to the bsnl office in your area and ask them for a demo of EVDO at your house. they will come and connect it with ur pc. If you get good speeds of about 2mbps or more, then go for it, although they boast of much higher speeds. at 750 pm the EVDO unlimited is the best with NO FUP!
you can also get BSNL 750 unlimited plan, at 512kbps unlimited no FUP.
or go with the airtel plan, if you dont find any other plan. you can also see if there are any local cyber cafes which provide internet services. in some areas the cyber cafes have really cheap plans.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 8, 2012)

I was also confused with same topic BSNl or Airtel but i have made up my mind with BSNL. their new Broadband were revised on this February. see their site for more details


----------

